# Display Resolution Auto (recommended)



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

_*Display Resolution Auto (recommended)*_
Tivo Bolt (Hydra) still can't auto-detect my 1080i display.
Roku can, Panasonic DVD (2 of them) can, my old SA Box could.
&#8230;.but TiVo can't.

This was a MAJOR issue for me when I first got my Bolt. It was only through trial and error did I discover that the _fix_ was to *deselect* _Auto (recommended)_ and *deselect* _720p (preferred)_ and *only* select 1080i.

Another MAJOR issue was Pink Screen if I didn't turn my display ON _after_ TiVo.

At the time I had already returned my cablebox to Optimum (and this kept me working on the TiVo problem), had I not I would probably had returned my Bolt to TiVo for a refund.

Both of these problems are most likely due to a TiVo HDMI handshake issue.

*TiVo needs to fix this.*


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Sounds to me like your TV is older and not properly sending its capabilities to the Tivo when the Tivo interrogates it and is trying to decide what the best resolution would be. Does your TV have the latest firmware update?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, it's an older Panny Plasma but since the newest $30 Roku can properly handshake and detect 1080i, I'll put the onus on TiVo to fix the problem.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Did you use the HDMI cable that came with the Bolt? That cable is a higher quality 4k rated cable. It works great with my P series Vizio 4k set.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

rjrsouthwest said:


> Did you use the HDMI cable that came with the Bolt? That cable is a higher quality 4k rated cable. It works great with my P series Vizio 4k set.


Tried it, it's a Hydra Handshake issue that only TiVo can fix.
(Maybe they should buy a RoKu and reverse engineer it )


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Same problem with my Samsung 4K TV. Highest resolution Hydra allows is 1080p 60fps. I used hdmi cable provided. Hoping for an update to fix this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Welcome to the world of HDMI. I'm a video engineer and I swear I wast half my time trouble shooting HDMI issues in the field. This is not just a TiVo problem, it's an industry wide issue and you never know what two devices won't play nice together. TiVo may or may not be able to fix this on their end... sorry.

You can insert an HDMI repeater or slitter between the TiVo and TV which will often fix problems like this. There are tons of cheap options for these at this point.

craigr


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I was able (by trial and error) to fix my issue by turning the display on _after_ the Bolt. (for example, if the Bolt needs to be re-booted, I also turn off the display, and then on after the Bolt - if the display remains on during a TiVo re-boot I get either Pink Screen or an HDMI connection error)


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> I was able (by trial and error) to fix my issue by turning the display on _after_ the Bolt. (for example, if the Bolt needs to be re-booted, I also turn off the display, and then on after the Bolt - if the display remains on during a TiVo re-boot I get either Pink Screen or an HDMI connection error)


The order in which devices are powered on often can impact whether or not an HDMI handshake is properly executed on problematic devices. In your case I would say you are lucky that such a simple fix works and seems to work consistently ;-) When doing remote programming, it's quite normal to have to juggle the order devices are turned on to get a consistent HDMI signal. That's why even simple devices like Harmony remotes allow you to reorder your device power up sequence. Sometimes a delay between powering on devices is also helpful.

Kind regards,
craigr


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

CIR-Engineering said:


> &#8230;That's why even simple devices like Harmony remotes allow you to reorder your device power up sequence. Sometimes a delay between powering on devices is also helpful.


Yep, I have a 2 second delay programmed in the Harmony for turning on the display.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Yep, I have a 2 second delay programmed in the Harmony for turning on the display.


I didn't know you could add a delay between device power on commands with the Harmony!

Could you please explain how you did this. In the past I have used a work around where I make the inter-device delay high on the next device I want to power on, but it sounds like there is a real way to do it?

Best,
craigr


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

For my TV:
Device->TV->Change Device Settings->Power Settings->I Want To&#8230;->I Press&#8230;->Now you can add a Delay:
(I added a 1 sec delay (1000ms)


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> For my TV:
> Device->TV->Change Device Settings->Power Settings->I Want To&#8230;->I Press&#8230;->Now you can add a Delay:
> (I added a 1 sec delay (1000ms)
> 
> View attachment 32113


OK very cool. That's with their new software. What remote model do you have?

EDIT: I'm glad I know this now. I just checked on my 650 and it's right where you said it would be. With the old software this was not possible. I may have to redo both my Harmony ONE remotes with the new software...

craigr


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

CIR-Engineering said:


> OK very cool. That's with their new software. What remote model do you have?
> 
> EDIT: I'm glad I know this now. I just checked on my 650 and it's right where you said it would be. With the old software this was not possible. I may have to redo both my Harmony ONE remotes with the new software...
> 
> craigr


I have the 650. (took me awhile to find that delay setting)


----------

